# pre-op done pt cancels surgery



## house (May 24, 2010)

Can we charge out an E/M visit if our doc performs a pre-op for the 3rd time and the patient has cancelled surgery each time for various reasons.  We would like to charge out for this last pre-op, because we are not sure patient will even reschedule this surgery.  I think we can document and charge out on time based.  Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## sbicknell (May 24, 2010)

Your Physician performed the E&M service and can code/bill for each service he provided. Physician needs to have strong documentation for each of these pre-op visits. It is irrelevant that the patient has chosen to cancel each. No surgery, no global period

You also might look at the V64 code range and code/bill for each service provided and use the V64.2 as secondary to help explain why the multiple pre-op visits

Of course, your physician may not want to bill as a practice/business decision. So everyone needs to agree (before any billing is sent out) on how to handle this and inform the patient that she will be charged for each of these visits.

V64.1 Surgical or other procedure not carried out because of contraindication 
V64.2 Surgical or other procedure not carried out because of patient's decision 
V64.3 Procedure not carried out for other reasons


----------



## house (May 25, 2010)

Thank you so much for the information!!!


----------

